# Tent for a cot?



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Do they make these? I know they make the tent cots but I already have a cot(over sized one)... I am wanting one that goes on top of a cot or hooks onto one? Am I even asking the right question????

Thanks.


----------

